# Yanmar 1700 3 point lift operation



## jjbaker210

I am newbie to tractors and just purchased a Yanmar 1700D. I was hoping someone might explain the 3 point lift controls to me. I know the lever on the right handside lowers and raises the lift arms. My tractor does this just fine. It holds the implement raised and it will lower it all the way. Is it supposed to hold it anywhere in between and what do you use the rotating knob under the seat for. I know it will lock the arms in a certain position but when should you do this? When operating the bush hog should the mower deck sit on the skids when running or is the front supposed to be raised some? I cannot keep it raised with the 3pt lift lever except in the all the way up position. 
Thanks for any help on this. Jeff


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Jeff! The knob under the seat is your "rate of flow" knob and controls how fast the 3 point falls with the lowering lever fully released.. Be sure not to crank it tightly closed because it will cause damage to the valve. You should be able to place your impliment at any point between fully raised and lowered. The brush hog should be elevated off the ground slighly. I hope this helps.


----------



## winston

All these old Yanmars are not created equal. The round handled valve under the seat on a 1700 is only to be used for locking the 3 point in a desired position and not meant to be used while in operation. Some models including my 2002d do use this valve for adjusting drop speed. If you close that stop valve with the lift handle in any position other than all the way up and then pull the lever up higher you stand a good chance of shearing a pump key or destroying your pump. Hope that makes sense. 

The drop speed on a 1700 is to be controlled with this little valve handle. Note the roll pin #14 acts as the handle on shaft #9. It has 3 positions. http://www.hoyetractor.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=HTE&Category_Code=YM17003PTCON


----------



## Mickey

As Winston has said, not all Yanmars operate the same. On mine, the 3pt stays at any hight position set the lift control. Will stay in that position for weeks on end. I normally operate the valve between your legs wide open but have used it to control drop rate when heavy attachments are used.


----------



## jjbaker210

I noticed mine is set up like winston said in his post. After looking at my manual from Hoye I think maybe the adjustment nut and bolt on my position control lever are all rusted. So I may replace those. Some one also suggested using a check chain on the mower because the float position is with the lever all the way forward any way. Thanks for the help. Jeff


----------

